# Small Diameter Tex Shooter Tubes



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Went through both sides wet or dry.

http://youtu.be/0BTLkly18kQ


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I Love those little tubes...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am not into hunting, but I wonder if some people are a bit delusional when they use double theraband gold to hunt with.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Master of the pfs. dgui, you have a great talent there for accuracy and speed. Have you ever tried the little pfs an a paper target? I bet you can snug em' in there real tight. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks dgui for the Kudos! I shoot only light tubes or flat field band sets. I have thought for a long time that there is a lot of over kill in weight pull for all around plinkng. Even the Light tubes have a lot of pop when drawn semi-butterfly style. -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I spent yesterday cutting 24 band sets from TBG and some Walmart bands. Makes me appreciate Tex's light bands even more! I love how soft they pull but still launch my 3/8 steel to penetrate the steel can at 40 ft. And using the 1842 to make the cuff or the hole-in-tube attachment method make them a piece of cake to set up. 
Great stuff, Tex!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Def will be ordering some soon.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a set of Tex's light tubes on one of my SRS slingshots and I just got through running them over the crono. The tubes are 7 inches from fork to pouch and pull from 36 to 38 inches. At 36 inches they pull 5 pds 11 oz. I shot a handfull of 3/8 steel and got from 187 to 196 fps. At 196 fps 3/8 steel generates 4.61 ftlbs. From only 5pd 11oz in to 4.61 ftpds out seems prety darn good to me.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos Roger. I did get similar results. It is amazing considering how light those tubes pull. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I have a set of Tex's light tubes on one of my SRS slingshots and I just got through running them over the crono. The tubes are 7 inches from fork to pouch and pull from 36 to 38 inches. At 36 inches they pull 5 pds 11 oz. I shot a handfull of 3/8 steel and got from 187 to 196 fps. At 196 fps 3/8 steel generates 4.61 ftlbs. From only 5pd 11oz in to 4.61 ftpds out seems prety darn good to me.


*The working length of the single small diameter tube I usually shoot with are 5.25 or 5.50 inch in length measured from pouch loop to fork tie. I do not have a crony but it seems that faster speeds can be gotten by quicker release. I love these tubes.*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That little stuff is great for pickle forks!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I recently borrowed a friends Shooting Chrony and put hundreds of shots across using Tex-Shooters small tubes and 7/16x1/2" flat bands. I set my tube lengths about the same as DGUI at 5 1/2 to 6 inches and my flat bands at 6 1/2 inches. I averaged 205 FPS with the tubes and about 225 FPS with the flat bands using 3/8" steel and 246 FPS and 278 FPS using .177 steel BB's.

That's plenty of power in my book!

Perry


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> I recently borrowed a friends Shooting Chrony and put hundreds of shots across using Tex-Shooters small tubes and 7/16x1/2" flat bands. I set my tube lengths about the same as DGUI at 5 1/2 to 6 inches and my flat bands at 6 1/2 inches. I averaged 205 FPS with the tubes and about 225 FPS with the flat bands using 3/8" steel and 246 FPS and 278 FPS using .177 steel BB's.
> 
> That's plenty of power in my book!
> 
> Perry


*Wow Paw Paw S. That is moving at a good clip. Thanks for sharing . I am thinking it is possible to approach 300 fps with 5/16 steel with the quick release and the right pouch and a working length of 5.25 inches.*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> I am not into hunting, but I wonder if some people are a bit delusional when they use double theraband gold to hunt with.


 * I think I get that.*


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

dgui said:


> I am not into hunting, but I wonder if some people are a bit delusional when they use double theraband gold to hunt with.


 * I think I get that.*[/quote]

My Daddy taught me to shoot a Remington Model 510 single shot .22 when I was eight years old. That was the gun I hunted with until I left home to go to college. In the days before deer and turkey were reintroduced in my part of Alabama, squirrel, rabbit, quail and dove were about all that we had to hunt for. That little .22 meant one shot one kill or go home empty handed. I love guns, but have found bigger and more powerful semi automatic, does not necessarily make one a better hunter or shooter. Small caliber single shot weapons make you learn how to make the shot count. I believe that is the appeal slingshots have for me. Even among sling shooters I'm finding that the mentality of going bigger fork more powerful bands and larger ammo follows a similar trend found in the gun community. That isn't bad, but I like to pursue the reverse, going small and increasing accuracy at shorter distances which requires improved stealth skills as well. To each his own....


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I got yer Amen right here, you preach it, Pawpaw!
Not only is it cheaper, but it's less fatiguing on the shooter, which I believe also helps to increase accuracy. 
Tired and shaky ain't accurate...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Let's not get speed and power mixed up here. 3/8 @ low 200-225 isn't much power. 7/16 or 1/2 at 225-235 is enough power for most game out there. I don't think 3/8 is enough mass to hunt with humanely and consistently, unless it's all you got. And 177 at high 200's is still a 177 bb. Zero power.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I lke 1/2 marbles because of my ability to release them evenly and consistantly, also for target shooting, you can see your shot, and make adjustments, i believe the best ammo for huntiing, is 7/16 hex.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I personaly dont hunt with slingshots much, but have experimented with the effects of diff ammo,


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

adarondack kyle said:


> I lke 1/2 marbles because of my ability to release them evenly and consistantly, also for target shooting, you can see your shot, and make adjustments, i believe the best ammo for huntiing, is 7/16 hex.


7/16" hexnuts are badass but you have to really have you're release down or bad things will happen!
I find 3/8" hexnuts to be plenty destructive and more shootable.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*My 2 Cents on 3/8 steel is fine for killing small game. Unless a squirrel is wearing a helmet a well placed shot right through the head is very doable at 30 feet. Please stay away from using hex head nuts.*


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Everyone has their fav methods, as i said, i have become quite accurate, but still not comfortable shooting any animals, if i feel threatened, ( like i said, im not playing games with infected vermin) ill let whatever i can get my hands on rip!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

fishing sinkers good to those large eggshape one s about 5/8 and big split shots


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Paw Paw N CapnJoe, Right, a perfected form is the preferred method for more successful hits. You can get high performance depending on your speed of method and release. With a slow release a 3rd power loose can be experienced or if you look at it opposite you just might increase speed and impact with a quick intuitive/instinctive shot. I do not hunt but as a young man I did and had many weapons. One of my favorites was a .44 single six and loading my own 240 gr. wad cutters with only 4 grains of powder that produced a slow moving round and could take down squirrels and kill rabbits with a nice head shot, yep and Fast Draw too. The bullet was moving so slowly you could spot it traveling to its target. For those who require large slingshots and awesome power well more power to you my brothers. If you have the ability to control a very powerful shot and be able to repeat it over and over without a miss then you are within a small category because I just don't see anyone with repetitive powerful shots going for it and posting video. I will add that I make no claims of myself lest someone get the wrong idea. Shoot the way is right for you.*


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Im waiting for my mailman to deliver my pocket predator by bill hayes today! Cant wait. There is no doubt in my mind, there is no better value out there, skunks better watch their asses!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Im waiting for my mailman to deliver my pocket predator by bill hayes today! Cant wait. There is no doubt in my mind, there is no better value out there, skunks better watch their asses!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

adarondack kyle said:


> Im waiting for my mailman to deliver my pocket predator by bill hayes today! Cant wait. There is no doubt in my mind, there is no better value out there,	skunks better watch their asses!!


*Me Thinks we all better! A Big shooter won't make you a more effective shooter but it will fill your hand. It is my finding that a different slingshot shoots different and about 40 shots to get use to a different frame so go slow and use caution and Skunks Watch Your Behind Sides Kyle is on his way.*
*Good Shooting to you.*


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Just finding this out, afrer about 50 or so shots, getting used to the feel, also, i have been so used to shooting over the forks, i had a hard time switching. , so i retied the bandset, and all is well, im hitting my target much more frequently, , i am very pleased with the overall feel and weight of the hts. Def a happy customer.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

just put some that 1/4 inch stuff from tex on this old marksman fireball i got from mesquite fork shoots great


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

crapshot said:


> just put some that 1/4 inch stuff from tex on this old marksman fireball i got from mesquite fork shoots great


*That is Super.*


----------

